
Obama Spurns Silicon Valley Vets, Names Virginia’s Secretary of Technology As CTO - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/17/obama-spurns-silicon-valley-names-virginias-secretary-of-technology-as-cto/
======
ShabbyDoo
I doubt that the skills necessary to make stuff happen in tech land lend
themselves well to being a bureaucrat. If anything, they are likely a
hindrance.

------
zcrar70
> he drove the state’s partnership with Google to become sitemap compliant

It definitely doesn't sound too technical...

